# Raidgruppe für alte Instanzen (auf Lothar)



## Thaurix (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal wissen ob's außer mir tatsächlich keine Leute mehr auf Lothar gibt die gerne die alten Instanzen wie Zul Gurub, BWL, AQ 20/40 spielen möchten.

Die Mitglieder der Raidgruppen die ich kenne interessieren sich nur mehr für die neuen Instanzen, ich würde aber auch gern die alten spielen.
Dort bekommt man zwar nichts mehr besseres (einige Teile sind trotzdem super) aber es soll ja um das Spielen an sich gehen.
Postet, wenn's euch auch interessiert, vielleicht schaffen wir ja zumindest eine 20er Gruppe für die "alten" Raids.

lg
Thaurix

PS: Allianz...


----------



## Niqesse (26. Februar 2007)

Thaurix schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich wollte mal wissen ob's außer mir tatsächlich keine Leute mehr auf Lothar gibt die gerne die alten Instanzen wie Zul Gurub, BWL, AQ 20/40 spielen möchten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thaurix (26. Februar 2007)

@Niqesse:
was willst uns sagen?


----------



## Maik-WOW (27. Februar 2007)

Also ich würde noch die alten inis mit machen


----------



## Natural_born_chiller (6. November 2007)

ICH WÄRE SOFORT DABEI und könnte noch 8-9 Leute mitnehmen die es genauso wollen

Ich heiße Yojinso und bin samstags und sonntags vormittags bis mittags on 
schreib mich einfach an


----------



## Buddelbaby (7. November 2007)

Nur mal als Info, wir suchen noch Leute Level 60 aufwärts für den Morgigen Zul Gurub Tripp, geht 19.30Uhr los!
Bei interesse meld Dich bei mir "Blacklord". (*Server:Shattrat*h)

Wir suchen auch noch Mitglieder für unsere Gilde, am besten ab level 60, wir wollen viele Raids in der Zukunft spielen, dies ist ja nur mit vielen Leuten möglich!

Schreibt mir ne PN, bei interesse!

Blacklord


----------

